# So,does anybody know



## The Dangling Wrangler (Jul 6, 2009)

how that blower wheel thread ended? It did end, didn't it?


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

I’m going back to add another post of... I use sand paper, then lube and a puller. [yawn!]


----------



## The Dangling Wrangler (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## The Dangling Wrangler (Jul 6, 2009)

Has Clover been around? I haven't seen him post for a while now.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Not sure, but I think maybe he can only come out after sunset anyway.

I see from a recent post on HVAC talk that he has been having trouble with his wand.... apparently something about some sort of drip! :laughing:

Seriously though, I’m not sure since I haven’t really been around myself that much lately either. 
I just happened to be passing through and saw some new posts here and thought, OMG... new posts...it's alive.... it's alive!!


----------

